
Tech Disruption Is a Myth - mswehli
https://blog.moodio.co.uk/tech-disruption-is-a-myth/
======
pudo
I follow this a bit in the news industry: it's a business that's been deeply
changed by the internet and there are no easy answers for how to fund good
news reporting in the future.

Yet media executives have demonstrated an unlikely talent in not just missing
out on opportunities to make working online platforms and re-claiming some ad
revenue from social media companies. Instead, they've been jumping onto any
technical innovation (VR, video embeds, blockchain, ...) with not the
slightest bit of strategy, just hoping to get some disruption fairy dust on
them that might magically save them.

So, instead of working on business models, you can regularly see media
executives at conferences with Oculus Rift on their head and wildly flailing
arms. Beautiful metaphor, if you ask me...

~~~
mswehli
Yeah exactly. They run after these vanity projects which i find are usually
vanity driven or built on the desire but don't appear to want to put the work
in to have a proper tech strategy or invest in it. I think a lot of the time
is that in these larger organizations it's less risky to simply do nothing at
all then to try to innovate, as if you innovate and change how things were
traditional done and then fail, everyone will blame you and it can be bad for
your career, while if you sit back and do nothing then you can make excuses
for why it wasn't your fault or that the organization itself was simply no
longer relevant.

